# eu nao tenho package.keywords

## b1sh0p

pessoal é isso ai eu fui instalar um pacote ai recebo a seguinte mesnsagem

_______________

emerge -vp nome_do_pacote

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

!!! All ebuilds that could satisfy "app-pda/libiphone" have been masked.

!!! One of the following masked packages is required to complete your request:

- app-pda/libiphone-0.9.1 (masked by: missing keyword)

For more information, see the MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge

man page or refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

----------

## zhushazang

emerge -va autounmask

autounmask app-pda/libiphone-0.9.1

emerge -va app-pda/libiphone

boa sorte

----------

## jmbsvicetto

Boas

O Portage não instala nenhum ficheiro / directório dentro de /etc/portage. Este local destina-se a ficheiros de configuração do utilizador.

Sendo assim, só tem que criar o ficheiro / directório. Aconselho vivamente o uso como diretórios:

```
# mkdir /etc/portage/package.keywords

# mkdir /etc/portage/package.use

```

Assim pode criar ficheiros como kde4, compiz, gnome, code-hacking ou outro que se adeque ao seu uso.

----------

## b1sh0p

Po esse eu tinha feito ja e nao deu certo

estou testando o procedimento do zhushazang

depois eu posto o resultado.

 *jmbsvicetto wrote:*   

> Boas
> 
> O Portage não instala nenhum ficheiro / directório dentro de /etc/portage. Este local destina-se a ficheiros de configuração do utilizador.
> 
> Sendo assim, só tem que criar o ficheiro / directório. Aconselho vivamente o uso como diretórios:
> ...

 

----------

## b1sh0p

Car valeu mesmo aparentemente funcionou de boa...

pelo menos ja mostrou a opcao de instalar sem problema estou fazendo a instalação valeu mesmo cara

 :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked: 

 *zhushazang wrote:*   

> emerge -va autounmask
> 
> autounmask app-pda/libiphone-0.9.1
> 
> emerge -va app-pda/libiphone
> ...

 

----------

